

Memory of chimps ‘far better than human’ - alexwg
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/1cebf490-76e5-11e2-b925-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2LAjUml5k

======
drallison
FT now requires registration. gurrrrr...

